# DIY pest control - german roaches



## 20GT (Jun 20, 2012)

What professional grade pesticides are the technicians using now days.
Back 20 years ago when I was doing GHP it was Dursban LO with a pyrethrin flushing agent. last i heard Dusban was banned. 
I'm in florida, we can buy just about anything except termiticides here.
just wondering whats being used.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

For german roaches: tank mix of Dupont Arilon and Gentrol IGR; an excellent bait is Dupont Advion; Victor pheromone traps for control/monitoring; Non-repellents are the strategy now.


----------

